# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Αλγος στηθους & δυσφορια ανευ πορισματος

## Mr_Sneptaper

Γεια σας και απο εμενα, εχει τυχει να σας βρω απο το google και να διαβασω αρκετα πραγματα τα οποια μου φανηκαν πολυ χρησιμα.

Ειμαι 25 χρονων και θα ηθελα να μοιραστω και εγω την ιστορια μου.

Πριν απο ενα μηνα περιπου αρχισαν καποιοι ανεπαισθητοι πονοι στο στηθος στους οποιους δεν εδινα καμια σημασια.

Ενα ωραιο βραδυ στις... 6-6-2009 επισκευτικα νοσοκομειο για αλγος στο Στηθος με αντανακλαση στην πλατη.

Καρδιογραφημα εκεινη την ημερα κανονικοτατο με μια μικρη \"διαταραχη επαναπολωσης ?\" η οποια οπ οτι μου ειπαν ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικη για πολλους ανθρωπους. 

Επομενη επισκεψη την αλλη μερα για τον ιδιο λογο αλλα και παλι μου ειπαν οτι τζαμπα τρεχω και δεν εχω απολυτως τιποτα. 

Στις 12-6-2009 ξαυνικα με επιασε ταχυκαρδια (120-140 το λεπτο ?) Και μεταφερθηκα εσπευσμενα στο νοσοκομειο οπου μου εδωσαν υπογλωσιο, Triplex (υπερηχογραφημα) και μου ειπαν για ακομα μια φορα οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα και οτι μαλλον απο τους καφεδες και τα τσιγαρα θα εγινε. Φυσιολογικη ταχυκαρδια δηλαδη, με αιτιο οχι την καρδια.

14-6-2009 (εχθες) Ισχυροτατο αλγος, η τσιμπιμα η οπως το λενε, και την ωρα που συμβαινει να κοβεται η αναπνοη μου, να αισθανομαι την καρδια μου να σταματαει, αναγουλα, τρεμουλο στα ποδια, να μη μπορω καν να στηριχτω πανω τους. Στο νοσοκομειο φυσικα ολα να ειναι φυσιολογικα.


Εκανα καρδιογραφημα αρκετες φορες, Triplex (Υπεριχο) φυσιολογικο 
(με μελανο σημειο μονο μια προπτωση μητροειδους που την εχουν πολλοι ανθρωποι και μου ειπαν ειναι φυσιολογικο)
Εξετασεις για εμφραγμα αρκετες φορες τα ενζυμα ειναι καλα,
και ακτινογραφια θωρακως μια φορα με το πρωτο περιστατικο.

Παρολα αυτα πολλες φορες αισθανομαι τον πονο ειτε απο μπροστα ειτε πισω στην πλατη ή και τα δυο.

Ο πονος για ενα η δυο δευτερολεπτα (ισως τσιμπιμα ειναι σωστοτερη λεξη) και εκεινη την ωρα να κοβεται η αναπνοη μου, να τιναζομαι πανω σαν ελατηριο για να παρω ανασα.


Υγ. Υστορικο απο καρδιοπαθεια δεν εχω περα απο κατι αρρυθμιες παλαιοτερα (5-6 χρονια ?) αθωες καθως παλι δεν υπηρχε καποιο προβλημα...


Πραγματικα θα ανακουφιζομουν αν ακουσω παρομοια ιστορια με αισιο τελος, καθως ειμαι λιγο τρομαγμενος...

Λυπαμαι και την Κοπελα μου που σε ενα μηνα εχουμε κλεισει για διακοπες και αν συνεχιστει αυτη η ιστορια, θα πρεπει να της ανακοινωσω οτι θα κατσουμε στο σπιτι...

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## stress

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ! ΚΑΛΩΣΟΡΙΣΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ! ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙΑΚΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ;

----------


## Mr_Sneptaper

Αρκετες φορες τσεκαραμε να ενζυμα της καρδιας, απο αλλες ορμονες τα παντα, θυρεοειδης μεχρι ανδρογονα και νατριο χοληστερινες, τα παντα ολα !

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση και καλως σας βρηκα.

----------


## Dimitris1979

Mr. για να ξεμπερδεύεις με την ιστορία μια ώρα αρχίτερα και εφόσον οι εξετάσεις σου είναι φυσιολογικές όπως φαίνεται, επισκέψου το συντομότερο δυνατό κάποιον ψυχολόγο. Τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφεις τα έχουμε νοιώσει πολλοί εδώ μέσα και ξέρουμε περί τίνος πρόκειται, λοιπόν, 99,99999% τη λύση στο πρόβλημα σου θα σου τη δώσει ένας ψυχολόγος.Μη το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου, όσο το αφήνεις τόσο πιο πολύ θα σε ταλαιπωρεί και σε διάρκεια και σε ένταση.Αν χρειαστεί να αρχίσεις και φαρμακευτική αγωγή,που πολύ πιθανό να είναι, κάντο.

Είναι ζωτικής σημασίας να το δείς με κάποιον ψυχολόγο τώρα που είναι νωρίς!!!!

----------


## stress

ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ! ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΟΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΚ, ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΑ, ΔΗΛ. ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ-ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ, ΤΟ ΤΟΝΙΖΩ, ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΘΟΥΣΑ. ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΡΕΧΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ. ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ. ΣΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟ, ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΣΧΩ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΠΑΘΕΙΑ, ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΟΝΤΕΨΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΦΑΛΙΑΡΕΣ!ΠΑΡΕΠΙΜΠΤΟΝΤΩΣ, ΕΧΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΠΤΩΣΗ ΜΙΤΡΟΕΙΔΟΥΣ.
ΜΗ ΔΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΣ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ. ΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΤΩΡΑ, ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΩΡΙΣ! ΜΗ ΣΕ ΦΟΒΙΖΕΙ Η ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΣΑΝ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ.

----------


## Mr_Sneptaper

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου, αλλα θα ηθελα να πω κατι με το πρωτο μηνυμα, αλλα το εκοψα λογω μεγεθους.

Αυτο ειναι οτι... παιδια, Ο πονος ειναι δυνατος και απολυτως ΣΑΦΗΣ, δεν ειναι οπως παλια που νομιζα οτι ποναει, τσιμπιματακι ελαφρο και λοιπα, μιλαμε για αρρυθμια κ πονος, σαφεστατος πονος... 

Μπορει αυτο να ειναι θεμα ψυχολογικο ? Σαφης και δυνατος πονος (η τσιμπιμα) με ψυχολογικα αιτια ? Μακαρι...

Θα παω την τεταρτη για να κανω ακομα μια φορα triplex (υπερηχο).

Σε ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## stress

ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΡΙΠΛΕΞ-ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ-ΘΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΘΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ.

----------


## Dimitris1979

Χάνεις τον χρόνο σου και τα λεφτά σου... ψυχολόγος τώραααααααα!!!
Πρίν στο γυρισει και σε κατάθλιψη.

----------


## Mr_Sneptaper

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ, θα αρχισω να το σκεφτομαι αυτο το ενδεχομενο απλα μου φαινεται εντελως σωματικο, ισως υποτιμαω τη δυναμη της ψυχολογιας, θα κανω το τριπλεξ την τεταρτη και αν δε δειξει κατι θα αρχισω να σκεφτομαι και αυτο το ενδεχομενο.

Θα ηθελα να ακουσω αν ειχε καποιος το ιδιο θεμα... με πονο εμπρος και πισω και ταυτοχρονα δυσφορια..

Να νοιωσω λιγο καλυτερα. 

Ευχαριστω δεν περιμενα τοση ανταποκριση

----------


## Dimitris1979

Εγώ το είχα και όχι μόνο αυτό , είχα και μούδιασμα στο αριστερό χέρι,έτρεμα,αδυναμία,τάσει  λυποθυμίας,αναγούλες,δύσπν οια,αίσθημα πνιγμού κτλ.

----------


## Mr_Sneptaper

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ, θα μου βγει και σε καλο αυτη η ιστορια γιατι απο σημερα εκοψα το καπνισμα...

Απο θεμα καταθλιψης ισως να υπαρχει ενα θεμα μιας και τελευταια ειμαι λιγο ευσυγκινητος...

Πραγματικα το αμεσως προηγουμενο μηνυμα με βοηθησε πολυ γιατι ακριβως το ιδιο παρατηρω και εγω.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος24

φιλε αφου εχεις κανει τις εξετασεις κ ειναι μια χαρα μη το ψαχνεις αδικα
ουτως η αλλως σε φορουμ για θεματα ψυχολογιας μπηκες να το πεις
ειναι περιεργο σε καταλαβαινω τα συμπτωματα που λες κ γω τα ειχα κ ειναι κ πολυ εντονα που 
νομιζεις οτι ειναι αληθινα
σκεψου οτι εχεις κανει ολες τις εξατασεις κ εισαι οκ μην αγχωνεσαι οτι θα παθεις κατι 
δοκιμασε να μιλησεις σε καποιον ψυχολογο ισως ηρεμησε κ ολα θα πανε καλα φιλε μου

----------


## Mr_Sneptaper

Τα συμπτωματα ειναι αληθινα, η αιτια ειναι το θεμα...

Ο λογος που εγραψα σε forum για θεματα ψυχολογιας βασικα ηταν για να μαθω αν ειναι δυνατον, τοσο δυνατα συμπτωματα να εχουν ψυχολογικη αιτια...

Να σκεφτω οτι εκανα ολες τις εξετασεις απλως λιγο δυσκολο γιατι δεν εκανα και τις τρελες εξετασεις λογικο να εχω κατι σπανιο και να μην το εχουν καταλαβει (ισως, κατα 1%)


Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ πραγματικα παιδια ενοιωσα καλυτερα παντως.

----------


## nature

Με τόσες εξετάσεις που περιγράφεις, όλα φαίνονται καλά. Επι πλέον είσαι 25 χρονών, ηλικία που δεν συνηθίζονται τα εμφράγματα, πολύ παραπάνω όταν έχεις βρει και τα άλλα εργαστηριακά οκ, όπως πχ ανέφερες τη χολιστερίνη. 
Οταν έχεις άγχος όμως και αυτό εξελίσσεται ανεξέλεγκτο, τότε όντως μπορεί να εμφανιστεί κάποιο αληθινό σύμπτωμα ψυχοσωματικής προέλευσης. 
Αυτό με την καρδιά, το έχω περάσει και εγώ. Με αληθινά τσιμπήματα και αρρυθμία (έτσι τα ένοιωθα εγώ). Ημουν σίγουρη ότι κάτι έχω. Τελείως. Είχα ήδη αρχίσει από μόνη μου τη δίαιτα του καρδιοπαθή. Οσο το σκεφτόμουν τόσο συνέχιζαν τα τσιμπήματα. Συγκεκριμένα τσιμπήματα, όπως λες και εσύ. Οταν επισκέφτηκα τον καρδιολόγο και με βρήκε μια χαρά, τον πίστεψα και βγήκα να το γιορτάσω. Από την επόμενη το είχα ξεχάσει. Από τότε έχουν περάσει 5 χρόνια που δεν ξαναθυμήθηκα εκείνο το πρόβλημα. 
Τα συμπτώματα είναι αληθινά, αλλά όσο τα σκέφτεσαι, διογκώνονται. Να βγεις να γιορτάσεις τα καλά αποτελέσματα, να χαρεις τις διακοπές σου, να πας και σε κανένα ψυχολόγο αν θέλεις να ξεφορτώσεις λίγο το άγχος σου και ....συγχαρητήρια για το κόψιμο του καπνίσματος!

----------


## Dimitris1979

Ναι όντως τα συμπτώματα είναι αληθινά, πιο αληθινά δε θα μπορούσαν να είναι.Το κακό με όλη αυτή την κατάσταση είναι ότι τα συμπτώματα είναι παραπλήσια με αυτά της καρδιοπάθειας.Απλά πρέπει κάποιος να σου εξηγήσει τί συμβαίνει στο σώμα σου όταν μπαίνει \"κατά λάθος\" , χωρίς να χρειάζεται,σε κατάσταση συναγερμού. 
Υπάρχει πολύ λογική εξηγηση για όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα που νοιώθεις, απλά βλέπεις λάθος γιατρούς.

Κοίτα αφού δεν έχεις φρικάρει ακόμη , ζήσε λίγο στην κατάσταση που ζείς τώρα και ίσως-ίσως λέω- βγείς κερδισμένος στο τέλος.Απλά επειδή είναι αρχή ακόμη δε μπορείς να φανταστείς μέχρι που μπορεί να φτάσει το πράγμα.

Α και κάτι ακόμη, οι αρρυθμίες είναι κι αυτές μέσα στο παιχνίδι αν τυχόν και νοιώσεις καμιά που και που, μην πανικοβληθείς και θεωρήσεις ότι είναι πάλι η υποτιθέμενη καρδιοπάθεια.

----------


## Mr_Sneptaper

Εννοειται φιλε μου, αρρυθμιες φυσικα και εχω και παλιοτερα ειχα μεχρι που το συνηθισα καπως...

Τωρα που εκοψα και το τσιγαρο ειμαι καλυτερα παντως, φυσικα αποφευγω να παω σε απομακρισμενα μερη...


Σε ενα μηνα ειναι οι διακοπες μου, μεχρι τοτε σκοπευω να το λυσω το θεμα γιατι αλλιως θα πρεπει να τις ακυρωσω...

Αν χρειαστει θα οργωσω τα νοσοκομεια μεχρι τοτε.

----------


## Panos3082

Η πιθανότητα να έχεις κάτι παθολογικό είναι πολύ μικρή και αυτό γιατι ο πόνος είναι οξύς και διαρκεί ελάχιστα όπως λες. Οι πόνοι της καρδιοπάθειας είναι διαφορετικοί. Αυτό που θα ήταν καλό βέβαια να κάνεις για να σιγουρευτείς 100% είναι να δεις αν σε πιάνει κατά την ώρα της άσκησης ή να κάνεις ένα τεστ κοπώσεως. Αν ούτε κι εκεί φανεί κάτι τότε το θέμα είναι είτε ψυχολογικό είτε μυοσκελετικό. Να έχεις κάτι τύπου Κοβασεβιτς είναι επίσης μάλλον απίθανο γιατί εκεί πια είναι θέμα κληρονομικότητας και φαίνεται το πρόβλημα στις τιμές της χοληστερίνης και κάποιων άλλων αιματολογικών δεικτών. Προσωπικά έιχα τέτοια εμπειρία πριν αρκετα χρόνια. Ένας οξύς πόνος στο κέντρο του στήθους που διαρκούσε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα και επανερχόταν τακτικά. Αλλά αν και πολύ ενοχλητικός καταλάβαινα ότι δεν ήταν από την καρδιά. Επίσης δυνατοί πόνοι στη μία πλευρά (συνήθως αριστερή) που σου κόβουν την ανάσα πολλές φορές οφείλονται στο διάφραγμα.

----------


## Mr_Sneptaper

Πανο εσυ πρεπει να εισαι γιατρος ε ?

Δεν ειναι οτι κοβει την ανασα αλλα ερχεται ζαλαδα και δυσφορια, εκεινη την ωρα προσπαθω να χαλαρωσω τον λαιμο της μπλουζας πχ γιατι με πνιγει και δεν μπορω να αναπνευσω...

Την ωρα και τα δευτερολεπτα του πονου...

Αλλες φορες διαρκει ο πονος δευτερολεπτα... αλλες φορες ελαφρος και αρκετη ωρα, δυναμωνοντας μερικα δευτερολεπτα με τα γνωστα συμπτωματα δυσφοριας.

Α κατι ακομα, ναι με ποιανει περισσοτερο οταν ειμαι ωρες σε ηρεμια.


Αυριο πρωι το triplex και μετα θα δω...

Χοληστερινη καλη εχω απλα η καλη ειναι λιγο τσιμπημενη προς τα κατω, η συνολικη εικονα καλη βεβαια...


Σε ευχαριστω και εσενα και ολους πραγματικα.

----------


## Mr_Sneptaper

Τελικα πηγα και για το τριπλεξ που ελεγα, βγηκε καλο, καπακι σε ψυχιατρο (φιλο της οικογενειας)... 

Μου συνεστησε φαρμακευτικη αγωγη και μου ειπε οτι αυτο που ειχα ην κρισεις αγχους απλως.

----------


## σέϊτα

ΩΡΑΙΑ, τωρα ξερεις τι εχεις τελικα.
αυτο ειναι το πιο σημαντικο απ\' ολα.

----------


## stress

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ! MR SNEPTAKER, ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΑ, ΔΗΛ. ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ.
ΟΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ, ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΛΑΜΠ!
ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΟΝΤΩΣ, ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ, ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΕΣΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ, ΚΑΙ ΓΙ\' ΑΥΤΟ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΟ.
ΕΤΣΙ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ, ΕΛΕΓΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ, ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΟ.
ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝ ΚΑΛΑ!

----------


## Mr_Sneptaper

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια... Πραγματικα με κανατε να καταλαβω κατι που δεν το ηξερα.

Τωρα με τη διακοπη του καπνισματος αισθανομαι πολυ καλα βεβαια και δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα τις τελευταιες μερες.

Πιστευω και ελπιζω το topic αυτο να βοηθησει και αλλους με τα ιδια συμπτωματα.

----------


## Dimitris1979

Μπράβο ρε αδερφέ που τελικά δεν άφησες πολύτιμο χρόνο να χαθεί και πήγες και στον γιατρό που σου συστήσαμε.Βγήκες διπλά κερδισμένος.Και την υγεία σου κέρδισες και θα πας και τις διακοπές σου!
Και μη νομίζεις,από την όλη ιστορία κι εμείς οι υπόλοιποι βγήκαμε κερδισμένοι.Αισθανόμαστε απλά καλά που σε βοηθήσαμε!
Γιατροί μπορεί να μην είμαστε αλλά πίστεψε με, στην αρχή οι περισσότεροι με ένα topic παρόμοιο με το δικό σου συστηθήκαμε στην κοινότητα του e-psychology.

Ότι καλύτερο σου εύχομαι για την συνέχεια!

----------


## kosto30

φιλε μου μπραβο και υπομονη ηθελα να σε ρωτησω τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη σου συνεστησε ο ψυχιατρος που πηγες γιατι οι περιπτωσεις μας μοιαζουνε.......

----------


## Dimitris1979

> _Originally posted by kosto30_
> φιλε μου μπραβο και υπομονη ηθελα να σε ρωτησω τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη σου συνεστησε ο ψυχιατρος που πηγες γιατι οι περιπτωσεις μας μοιαζουνε.......


 Και να σου πει δε θα έχει νόημα βρε Κοστο.Θα αρχίσεις να παίρνεις μόνος σου;Επισκέψου πρώτα κι εσύ κάποιον ειδικό και ας αποφασίσει εκείνος τί είναι καλύτερο για σένα.

----------


## Mr_Sneptaper

Ακριβως...

Σε καμια περιπτωση μη παρεις κατι μονος σου φιλε...



Παιδια μπορει να συστηθηκατε με ενα τοπικ σαν αυτο στην κοινοτητα αυτη... αλλα πιστευω οτι οταν ενα κολλημα σου το ψαχνεις συνεχεια, στο τελος αρρωσταινεις περισσοτερο.

----------


## Dimitris1979

Σαφώς αρρωσταίνεις περισσότερο επειδή πολύ απλά μετά από καιρό παίρνει τη μορφή ιδεοληψίας και πιστεύεις πραγματικά ότι έχεις κάτι, πραγμα που σε καθιστά δυσλειτουργικό σε όλους τους τομείς της ζωής σου.

----------


## kosto30

φιλε μου ειμαι ηδη σε αγωγη και βλεπω ειδικο μην ανυσηχεις οτι θα παρω κατι μονος ειμαι σε αγωγη με ζαναξ και cipralex.....παντα με ειδικο ενοειται αυτο....το εχωαναφερει και σε αλλο ποστ που εκανα

----------


## Dimitris1979

Kosto πόσο καιρό ακολουθείς την συγκεκριμένη αγωγή;

----------


## kosto30

13 μερες φιλε μου....γιατι??

----------


## Dimitris1979

Επειδή είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμη για να δεις διαφορά.Μην απογοητεύεσαι τόσο γρήγορα.Τα φάρμακα δεν είναι θαυματουργά,χρειάζονται χρόνο για να δράσουν.Συνήθως χρειάζονται 2-3 εβδομάδες μέχρι να δεις διαφορά όμως μπορεί να χρειαστεί και 1 μήνας γεμάτος.

Υπομονή θέλει φίλε μου.Υπομονή και κουράγιο!

----------


## Πανδώρα22

Φίλε για. Ένας καλός τρόπος να καταλάβεις αν το πρόβλημα σου είναι ψυχολογικό είναι να σκεφτείς λίγο τον τρόπο που βλέπεις την ζωή σου, (και την ζωή γενικότερα) και τον εαυτό σου. Συνήθως τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα είναι άμεσα συνδεδεμένα με αρνητικές παιδικές εμπειρίες ή/και με καταστάσεις που σε καταπιέζουν στην καθημερινότητα σου. Σκέψου λίγο αν η σχέση σου με την κοπέλα σου είναι αυτό που ψάχνεις, αν οι σχέσεις σου με τους ανθρώπους είναι ικανοποιητικές, πώς τα πας με την δουλειά σου?? Με άλλα λόγια δηλαδή ευχαριστιέσαι την ζωή? Αν η απάντηση είναι όχι τότε θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ πρέπει να το ψάξεις το θέμα πιο βαθιά, μέσα σου ή με την βοήθεια ειδικού.

----------


## kosto30

ρε παιδια με παρεξηγησατε δεν ειμαι απογοητευμενος αντιθετα ειμαι πολυ αισιοδοξος και ηδη εχω δει διαφορα γιατι μου μιλατε λες και ειμαι απελπισμενος μακαρι να ηταν ολοι σαν και μενα με τετοια ψυχικη δυναμη και το πιστευω οτι η περιπτωση μου ειναι πολυ ελαφρια και σιγουρα θα γινω καλα....απλα κανουμε κουβεντουλα και δινουμε δυναμη ο ενας στον αλλο.....εγω ειπα ανετα τη θεραπεια μου...τωρα αν καποιος δεν θελει οκ απο απλη περιεργεια ρωταω...επειδη μοιαζουνε οι περιπτωσεις μας...

----------


## Dimitris1979

Σύγχωρα με τότε Kosto!

----------


## Mr_Sneptaper

Solben κ Lexotanil μου συνεστησε ο Γιατρος.

Παιδια διαβαζω αυτο το Solben και εχω τρομαξει ας πουμε... Αντικαταθληπτικο λεει, σεξουαλικη δυσλειτουργια και πολλα αλλα...


Ενω απο τοτε που εκοψα το καπνισμα δεν παρουσιασα τπτ... Μηπως να σκεφτω το ενδεχομενο να μην την αρχισω την θεραπεια ?

----------


## kosto30

η προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι να ξεκινησεις ...γιατι και γω παλευα και τα κανα μαλλον χειροτερα και οσον αφορα τις παρενεργειες μην ανυσηχεις διαβασε τις παρενεργειες της ασπιρινης και θα καταλαβεις....και ειδικα εφοσον μιλας για φιλο ψυχιατρο...τωρα αμα θελεις κανε αλλη μια προσπαθεια καμια φορα μονο και μονο να αγορασεις τα φαρμακα νιωθεις μια σιγουρια..και ας μην τα παρεις

----------


## Mr_Sneptaper

Ξεκινησα σημερα το πρωι να τα παιρνω, και σε μια ωρα φευγω για αθηνα ταξιδι (ειμαι θεσσαλονικη).

Φοβαμαι μη μου φερουν τιποτα ζαλαδες και δε μπορω να ταξιδεψω... λεει μεσα οτι 1 στα 10 ατομα εχουν περιεργες ενεργειες.


Παντως ρε παιδια μου φαινεται υπερβολικη η αγωγη που μου εδωσε παρολο που θα την ακολουθησω.
Και παλιοτερα ειχα κατι τετοια και τα ξεπερασα μεσα σε 1 μηνα μονος, τελος παντων, θα ξερει καλυτερα ο γιατρος.

----------


## stress

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ! ΜR SNEPTAKER, ΘΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ: Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ! ΑΥΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ! ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ, ΑΝ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΕΙΣ, ΘΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΛΥΣΗ. ΜΗΝ ΑΜΕΛΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ, ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΔΩΣΕ.
ΚΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ!

----------


## nature

Αν ο γιατρός σου είπε να τα παίρνεις για συγκεκριμένο διάστημα και είναι και φίλος οκ. Αν είναι επ΄αόριστον και μιας και η πηγή του άγχους σου, δηλαδή η υποτιθέμενη καρδιοπάθεια, δεν υπάρχει πια, εγώ θα έδινα λίγο χρόνο στον εαυτό μου. 
Επί πλέον πρέπει να σου πω πως η διακοπή του καπνίσματος συνδέεται συχνά τον πρώτο καιρό με τσιμπηματάκια, γιατί μας προκαλεί άγχος η στέρηση του τσιγάρου (είναι όμως ακίνδυνα).

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by Panos3082_
> Η πιθανότητα να έχεις κάτι παθολογικό είναι πολύ μικρή και αυτό γιατι ο πόνος είναι οξύς και διαρκεί ελάχιστα όπως λες. Οι πόνοι της καρδιοπάθειας είναι διαφορετικοί. Αυτό που θα ήταν καλό βέβαια να κάνεις για να σιγουρευτείς 100% είναι να δεις αν σε πιάνει κατά την ώρα της άσκησης ή να κάνεις ένα τεστ κοπώσεως. Αν ούτε κι εκεί φανεί κάτι τότε το θέμα είναι είτε ψυχολογικό είτε μυοσκελετικό. Να έχεις κάτι τύπου Κοβασεβιτς είναι επίσης μάλλον απίθανο γιατί εκεί πια είναι θέμα κληρονομικότητας και φαίνεται το πρόβλημα στις τιμές της χοληστερίνης και κάποιων άλλων αιματολογικών δεικτών. Προσωπικά έιχα τέτοια εμπειρία πριν αρκετα χρόνια. Ένας οξύς πόνος στο κέντρο του στήθους που διαρκούσε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα και επανερχόταν τακτικά. Αλλά αν και πολύ ενοχλητικός καταλάβαινα ότι δεν ήταν από την καρδιά. Επίσης δυνατοί πόνοι στη μία πλευρά (συνήθως αριστερή) που σου κόβουν την ανάσα πολλές φορές οφείλονται στο διάφραγμα.


Τελικά το άγχος της καρδιάς θεραπεύεται μόνο με την γνώση της καρδιάς.

Πάνο, νομίζω πως λίγοι το έχουν ψάξει όπως εσύ  :Wink:

----------


## Panos3082

Ναι vince το έχω ψάξει πολύ γιατί με έχει ταλαιπωρήσει πολλά χρόνια το άγχος και οι επιπτώσεις του στη καρδιακή λειτουργία. Επισκέφθηκα ψυχολόγους, ψυχιάτρους, πήρα αγχολυτικά, πήγα να ξεκινήσω αντικαταθλιπτικά (ευτυχώς τα έκοψα αμέσως) μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή πήρα την πιο σωστή νομίζω απόφαση… να αποκτήσω γνώση. Τότε άρχισα να καταλαβαίνω ότι καλή η χημική ανισορροπία στον εγκέφαλο που μου πουλάγανε οι διάφοροι ειδικοί αλλά αν δεν έκοβα τη δράση της ορμόνης του άγχους (προφανώς εννοώ την αδρεναλίνη) που προκαλεί τα σωματικά συμπτώματα δύσκολα θα γινόμουν καλά. Γιατί ποιος ξέρει τι γίνεται στο κεφάλι του καθενός, πόση σεροτονίνη λείπει στον ένα, πόση νοραδρεναλίνη στον άλλο κλπ. Γιατί να πάμε να τα πειράξουμε αυτά αφού την αδρεναλίνη τη νιώθει κανείς αμέσως με το που βγαίνει χωρίς να υπάρχει αμφιβολία και μάλιστα κυλάει στο αίμα και όχι μεταξύ συνάψεων στο κεφάλι. Γιατί να μην εμποδίσεις αυτό που είναι εύκολο και να πας να μπλέξεις στα δύσκολα και με αμφίβολα να όχι επικίνδυνα αποτελέσματα? Έτσι άρχισα να ψάχνω τι γίνεται με την αδρεναλίνη και πως μπορεί να την κουμαντάρει κανείς. Σιγά σιγά άρχισα να ανακαλύπτω μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ομάδα φαρμάκων με την ονομασία β-αδρενεργικοί αναστολείς. Το ψάξιμο με οδήγησε στο inderal ένα πάμφθηνο φάρμακο που δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω ότι μπορεί να κάνει κάτι ειδικά το ¼ που μου έλεγε ο καρδιολόγος που το συζήτησα να παίρνω. Τελικά όχι απλά έκανε αλλά αυτό που έκανε ήταν για μένα ένα θαύμα. Το θαύμα άρχισε μάλιστα από το πρώτο τέταρτο του χαπιού που πήρα, εδώ και ένα μήνα έχω πια απαλλαχτεί από έναν καθημερινό εφιάλτη 11 χρόνων. Δε θέλω να υποτιμήσω τα αντικαταθλιπτικά σίγουρα κάνουν δουλειά αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι κατάλληλα για την κατάθλιψη και όχι για το άγχος και τους πανικούς. Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει άνθρωπος που μπορεί να πάθει πανικό (ακόμα κι αν προσπαθήσει) παίρνοντας inderal. Μάλιστα οι τελευταίες έρευνες δείχνουν ότι η προπρανολόλη (η ουσία του inderal) όχι απλά αντιμετωπίζει συμπτωματικά αλλά ότι ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΕΙ τις φοβίες… Σε μερικούς μήνες θα έχω προσωπική άποψη… Προς το παρόν νιώθω επιτέλους άνθρωπος…

----------


## stress

ΠΑΝΟ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ! ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΘΑΡΡΥΝΤΙΚΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ!

----------


## Dimitris1979

Καλά όλα αυτά Πάνο,προτίμησες να πάρεις ένα καθαρά καρδιολογικό φάρμακο που κατά την δική μου άποψη είναι πιο επικίνδυνο από τα αντικαταθλιπτικά (αλλά η άποψη μου δεν έχει κάμιά σημασία) για να αντιμετωπίσεις προφανώς συμπτώματα κρίσεων πανικού όπως ταχυπαλμία κτλ.
Ωραία μέχρι εδώ.Αν υποθέσουμε όμως ότι η κατάσταση που βιώνεις είναι μία λίμνη, η ταχυπαλμία είναι στην επιφάνεια και αυτό που προκαλεί τις ταχυπαλμίες είναι στον βυθό.Εσύ λοιπόν προτιμάς να αντιμετωπίζεις τους τυχόν κυμματισμούς αυτής της λίμνης στην επιφάνεια παρά να αντιμετωπίσεις το πρόβλημα που βρίσκεται στον βυθό. 
Η αδρεναλίνη που λες ότι ξεχύνεται και την νοιώθεις αμέσως είναι αυτή που προκαλεί τις ταχυπαλμίες, όμως κάποιες ΑΛΛΕΣ ρυθμιστικές ουσίες είναι αυτές που λανθασμένα λένε στο σώμα σου να προβεί στην έκκριση της αδρεναλίνης,που όπως πολύ σωστά είπες είναι η σεροτονίνη και η νοραδρεναλίνη.Αν αυτοί οι ρυθμιστικοί παράγοντες δεν έρθουν στα επίπεδα που πρέπει να είναι θα συνεχίσεις πολύ απλά το Inderal για πάρα πολύ καιρό χωρίς να αντιμετωπίζεις το ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα.

Και για να πούμε την αλήθεια φίλε Πάνο,ο χρόνος πολλών επιστημόνων και αμύθητα ποσά χρημάτων έχουν δαπανηθεί για πειράματα και για την δημιουργία φαρμάκων,έκαναν άλλοι τα πειράματα ώστε να μη χρειάζεται να τα κάνεις εσύ στον εαυτό σου.Αν ψάξεις όμως λίγο καλύτερα θα δείς ότι το Inderal όντως δρα κατά της ταχυπαλμίας ,αρρυθμιών και διάφορων παθήσεων της καρδιάς, αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή επηρεάζει \"κάπως\" τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί η καρδιά σου για να το πετύχει αυτό,οπότε μπορεί να αποβεί επικίνδυνη εως και μοιραία η μη ορθή χρήση του.


Παραθέτω και το εξής: χαρακτηριστικό αυτών των φαρμάκων είναι ο αποκλεισμός των β-αδρενεργικών υποδοχέων στην καρδιά, τα περιφερικά αγγεία, τους βρόγχους, το πάγκρεας και το ήπαρ. Πολλά από τα φάρμακα αυτής της κατηγορίας είναι μικτοί β1 (καρδιακοί) και β2 (βρογχικοί) αναστολείς.

Ο β1 αποκλεισμός προκαλεί αρνητική χρονότροπη (βραδυκαρδία), δρομότροπη (κολποκοιλιακό αποκλεισμό), ινότροπη (καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια) και βαθμότροπη (αναστολή έκτοπων ρυθμών) δράση. Ο β2 αποκλεισμός προκαλεί βρογχόσπασμο.

Αυτά...take care!

----------


## vincent

Δημητρη η μη ορθολογικη χρηση οποιοδηποτε φαρμακου μπορει να φερει λαθος αποτελεσματα.
Δευτερον το ιντεραλ στο χαρτακι μεσα γραφει πως ειναι και για αγχωδεις διαταραχες αρα δε συνταγογραφητε τυχαια
Τριτον μερικοι ανθρωποι ποθ παθαινουν κρισεις πανικου εχουν σοβαρη φοβια με την καρδια οπως εγω πχ!αρα βοηθαει πολυ η χρηση του με παραλληλη ψυχοθεραπεια για να ξεπερασεις τους φοβους αυτους.Στον καθενα ταιριαζει διαφορετικη προσεγγιση γι αυτο μην ειμαστε απολυτοι

----------


## Panos3082

Δημήτρη χωρίς να θέλω να αντιπαρατεθώ μαζί σου θα πρότεινα να μην καταφεύγουμε σε υπερβολές. Το να βγαίνεις και να λες ότι κινδυνεύει κάποιος να πεθάνει από 10mg inderal την ημέρα νομίζω ότι είναι μέγιστη υπερβολή και παραπληροφόρηση. Στις καρδιοπάθειες χορηγούνται συνήθως 120-480mg την ημέρα. Εγώ λέω ότι για την αγχώδη διαταραχή αρκούν 10-20mg (στο φύλλο οδηγιών προτείνει 40mg αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι υπερβολική δόση). Το inderal δεν είναι καθαρά καρδιολογικό στις ενδείξεις αναφέρει ΚΑΙ την αγχώδη διαταραχή όπως και την πρόληψη ημικρανιών και τη θυρεοτοξίκωση. Απλά οFDA δεν έχει εγκρίνει επίσημα τη χρήση του για τις αγχώδεις διαταραχές και μάλλον δε θα το κάνει ποτέ για αυτονόητους λόγους… Και αν δε σε βοηθάω εννοώ ότι θα σου πρότεινα να είσαι λίγο πιο επιφυλακτικός απέναντι στους επιστήμονες και τα αμύθητα ποσά που λες. Δεν πιστεύω να θεωρείς ότι το 2010 αυτοί οι ‘επιστήμονες’ που λες θέλουν να γίνεται ο κόσμος καλά. Γιατί εγώ έχω καταλάβει ότι οι εταιρείες για τις οποίες δουλεύουν προσπαθούν μανιωδώς να διευρύνουν την πελατεία τους και κατά συνέπεια τα κέρδη τους (στην Αμερική χορηγούν αντιψυχωτικά σε παιδιά 10 χρονών για υπερκινητικότητα αν άκουσες για κάτι μηνύσεις που έγιναν τελευταία. Σε λίγα χρόνια θα κάνουν τα ίδια και εδώ). Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά σίγουρα βοηθούν στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις κατάθλιψης και ιδίως στις βαριές μορφές αλλά για το άγχος αμφιβάλλω και ειδικά για τη βρώμα που έχει βγει ότι θεραπεύουν εντελώς. Εγώ το inderal το παίρνω για να μπορέσω να αντιμετωπίσω όλα αυτά τα μικρά και μεγάλα που τόσο συχνά με έφερναν στα πρόθυρα πανικού. Όταν πια βλέπεις ότι έχεις τη δύναμη να κάνεις τα πάντα τότε ο φαύλος κύκλος γυρίζει προς τα πάνω και το μυαλό αρχίζει πολύ σιγά αλλά σταθερά να σκέφτεται αλλιώς, πιο ήρεμα, πιο θετικά, πιο λογικά. Έτσι προσπαθώ να θεραπευτώ όχι με τις λίμνες σεροτονίνης στον εγκέφαλο που θα μου δημιουργούσε η αναστολή της επαναπρόσληψής της και όταν θα έπαυε θα επανερχόμουν πιθανότατα στα ίδια. Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος αλλά προσωπικά έτσι έχω αντιληφθεί τη λύση του προβλήματος και προς το παρόν κυλάει άψογα καλύτερα και από το πιο αισιόδοξο σενάριο που είχα σκεφτεί όταν ξεκινούσα το ‘πείραμα’ σαν την τελευταία μου ελπίδα πριν από ένα μήνα. Και όσο για την επικινδυνότητα του inderal (που δεν θεωρώ ότι υφίσταται σε τέτοιες δόσεις) είμαι πια πεπεισμένος ότι η καρδιά μου θα τα έφτυνε πάρα πολύ πιο γρήγορα αν συνέχιζε να λειτουργεί υπό τέτοιες συνθήκες άγχους. Ακόμα και αν χρειαζόταν να έπαιρνα το χάπι για όλη μου τη ζωή (που δε νομίζω να χρειαστεί για περισσότερο από μερικούς μήνες) δε θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα και σίγουρα η επιβάρυνση του οργανισμού μου θα ήταν ελάχιστη μπροστά στην καταστροφή που προκαλεί η αδρεναλίνη…

----------


## Dimitris1979

Όπως βολεύεται ο καθένας φίλε Πάνο, καμία αντιπαράθεση.Πάντως κανένα φάρμακο δεν είναι αθώο, ούτε τα SSRI,ούτε τα τρικυκλικά, ούτε οι β-αδρενεργικοί αναστολείς για τον απλό λόγο ότι είναι φάρμακα.Ναι, τα χρειαζόμαστε όμως.Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ήθελα να το \"παίξω\" έξυπνος, απλά ήθελα να πω \"ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ\" με τα φάρμακα. Στο κάτω κάτω Πάνο αυτά που γράφουμε τα διαβάζουν άνθρωποι που είναι απελπισμένοι ,όπως είμασταν κι εμείς πριν λίγο καιρό και είναι έτοιμοι να δοκιμάσουν τα πάντα προκειμένου να νοιώσουν καλύτερα.Όμως ορισμένα φάρμακα δεν κάνουν για όλους.Γι αυτό λοιπόν ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ με τα φάρμακα.Προσωπικά προτίμησα να κάνω υπομονή λίγο καιρό μέχρι να δω αποτελέσματα ακολουθώντας την αγωγή κάποιου ειδικού παρά να στηριχτώ στην δική μου έρευνα, που πίστεψε με φίλε Πάνο έχω πολλές ώρες έρευνας στο ενεργητικό μου κι εγώ,όπως κι εσύ.

Τελοσπάντων, εύχομαι τα πράγματα να πηγαίνουν προς το καλύτερο για όλους μας!

----------


## Mr_Sneptaper

Γεια σας και παλι παιδια τελικα ολα μου περασαν με την αγωγη τωρα πλεον πολυ σπανια εχω πονακια και καμια αρρυθμια (μετα τσιμπιματος ομως).

----------


## ansia09

θα ηθελα κι\'εγω να πω την αποψη μου πανω στο θεμα. Πριν απο 2-3 χρονια περιππου, ειχα εντονες ταχυπαλμιες, ξαφνικη ζαλη,αισθημα πνιγμου. Εκανα ολες τις απαραιτητες εξετασεις και η διαγνωση ηταν κρισεις πανικου. Εκανα θεραπεια για ενα εξαμηνο με αντικαταθλιπτικα και τα συμπτωματα υποχωρησαν αρκετα. Πριν μερικους μηνες και ενω ημουν στον πεμπτο μηνα της εγκυμοσυνης ειχα παλι ταχυκαρδια και υπερταση. Εκανα παλι εξετασεις και ο καρδιολογος μου ειπε οτι τα συμπτωματα οφειλονται σε στρες. Μου εδωσε το inderal μισο πρωι, μισο το βραδυ και ειδα αποτελεσματα σε λιγες μονο ημερες. Μπορω να πω οτι με βοηθησε πολυ περισσοτερο απο τα αντικαταθληπτικα... :Wink:

----------


## johntaramas

Πάνο, μια και πέρασαν αρκετοί μήνες, φαντάζομαι πως θα έχεις πλέον μια πιο εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη για το ιντεραλ. Θα με ενδιέφερε να τη μάθω.Είδες μόνιμα αποτελέσματα; Συνεχίζεις τη θεραπεία; Κάθε πληροφορία καλοδεχούμενη...

----------


## Ακροβατης

ιντεραλ επαιρνα και εγω γιατι μου χε διαγνωστει στρεσογονα ταχυκαρδια απο καρδιολογο και με ειχε βοηθησει παρα πολυ.

----------


## predator

και γω νιοθω αυτα τα φτερουφισματα απο τις αρρυθμιες και εχω παει σε γιατρους εχω κανει υπερηχους κλπ,δεν μου βρηκαν τιποτα συγκεκριμενα μου ειπε ο ενας καρδιολογος σταματησε να ασχολεισαι με τη καρδια για να σταματησει να ασχολειτε και αυτη μαζι σου,ειναι οντως ψυχολογικο,βασικα νομιζω οτι ειναι απαραιατητη η προληψη αλλα σε λογικα πλαισια και σε οχι την παρανοια που μας οδηγει το ανχος.

----------


## panospeggy

Καλησπέρα παιδιά

Το τελευταίο δίμηνο αντιμετωπίζω κάποιες φρικτές καταστάσεις που με έχουν κάνει να χάσω το ενδιαφέρον για οτιδήποτε ποια....Όλα ξεκίνησαν μια μέρα σε ενα λεωφορείο που ένιωσα έντονη δυσφορία και ξαφνικά με έποιασε μια φοβερή ταχυκαρδία 160 σφυγμούς σε σημείο να μην μπορώ να περπατήσω.

Από τότε είχα συνέχεια αρρυθμίες αδυναμία σε όλο μου το σώμα και ανάγκη να παίρνω βαθιές ανάσεις και πολλές φορές αισθναόμουν την καρδιά μου να \"κλωτσάει\"...Εψαχνα στο Internet για αρρώστιες τις καρδιάς και είχα τρελαθεί με αυτά που διάβαζα.....Έκανα καρδιογράφημα 10 φορές σχεδόν τίποτα...Στο Triplex μου βρήκαν προπτωτικη τάση....

Έκανα και άλλες εργαστηριακές εξετάσεις όπως αίματος, ένζυμα καρδιάς, και αέρια αίματος αλλά πάλι τίποτα δεν βρήθηκε....Την τελευταία βδομάδα τα συμπτώματα χειροτερεύουν και έχω τρελαθεί...Σε άσχετες στιγμές νιώθω τσιμπήματα στο στήθος ακριβώς που κρατούν 4-5 δευτερόλεπτα...Άλλες φορές νιώθω έντονο πόνο ταυτόχρονα με αρρυθμία λίγο κάτω από το στήθος....Η καρδιά μου \"κλωτσάει\" και χτυπάει ακανόνιστα...

Έχω πάει σε 5 νοσοκομεία μέσα σε 7 μέρες και όλο το ίδιο...Καρδιογράφημα, πίεση, εξετάσεις αίματος φυσιολογογικές...Αλλά αυτό που έπαθα χθες ήταν ανευ προηγουμένου...Ένιωθα στηναρχή το αριστερό μου πόδι να μουδιάζει...Όλο αυτό μετά επεκτάθηκε στην κοιλιά και \"χτύπησε\" την καρδιά.....Έχανα τον σφυγμό, και δεν μπορούσα να αναπνεύσω...Όλο αυτό ερχόταν κατά κύματα...Κάθε 3-4 λεπτά....Είχα πανικοβληθεί....Ξανά καρδιογράφημα ξανά τίποτα.....Δεν αντέχω άλλο............Τι να κάνω??? Μου είχαν πει να παίρνω τα zolotrin και το xanax 0,5mg, από τα οποία εγώ έπαιρνα μόνο το δεύτερο.....

Να σημειώσω οτι όταν τεντώνομαι νιώθω μερικές φορές ένα πόνο επάνω ψηλά σε όλη την πλάτη και το θώρακα...

Έχω χάσει το ενδιαφέρον για τα πάντα ποια....Αγαπάω πολύ την κοπέλα μου και φοβάμαι να πάω να την δω μήπως πάθε κάτι στο δρόμο....Και τώρα που έγραφα ένιωσα δυσφορία και δυνατό πόνο ακριβώς επανω στο στήθος.....Τι μου συμβαίνει???? Θα τρελαθώ...

----------


## sunset

πανο?!!!εγραψε ο φιλος μου οταν το δειτε απαντηστε ειναι μια περιπτωση που ειχα αναφερει.. :Frown:

----------


## MARIAVAS

θελω να σε ρωτησω αν πηγες στο νοσοκομειο την ωρα που επιασες 160 σφυξεις,πως αναταχθηκες?

----------


## linux

> _Originally posted by panospeggy_
> Καλησπέρα παιδιά
> 
> Το τελευταίο δίμηνο αντιμετωπίζω κάποιες φρικτές καταστάσεις που με έχουν κάνει να χάσω το ενδιαφέρον για οτιδήποτε ποια....Όλα ξεκίνησαν μια μέρα σε ενα λεωφορείο που ένιωσα έντονη δυσφορία και ξαφνικά με έποιασε μια φοβερή ταχυκαρδία 160 σφυγμούς σε σημείο να μην μπορώ να περπατήσω.
> 
> Από τότε είχα συνέχεια αρρυθμίες αδυναμία σε όλο μου το σώμα και ανάγκη να παίρνω βαθιές ανάσεις και πολλές φορές αισθναόμουν την καρδιά μου να \"κλωτσάει\"...Εψαχνα στο Internet για αρρώστιες τις καρδιάς και είχα τρελαθεί με αυτά που διάβαζα.....Έκανα καρδιογράφημα 10 φορές σχεδόν τίποτα...Στο Triplex μου βρήκαν προπτωτικη τάση....
> 
> Έκανα και άλλες εργαστηριακές εξετάσεις όπως αίματος, ένζυμα καρδιάς, και αέρια αίματος αλλά πάλι τίποτα δεν βρήθηκε....Την τελευταία βδομάδα τα συμπτώματα χειροτερεύουν και έχω τρελαθεί...Σε άσχετες στιγμές νιώθω τσιμπήματα στο στήθος ακριβώς που κρατούν 4-5 δευτερόλεπτα...Άλλες φορές νιώθω έντονο πόνο ταυτόχρονα με αρρυθμία λίγο κάτω από το στήθος....Η καρδιά μου \"κλωτσάει\" και χτυπάει ακανόνιστα...
> 
> ...


Φίλε έχω πάθει τα ίδια, θα σου πω την ιστορία μου. Είμαι 32 ετών.
Πριν περίπου 10 χρόνια σαν φοιτητής στο πανεπιστήμιο με έπιασε μια ταχυκαρδία χωρίς έντονο το αίσθημα των παλμών. Αυτό συνέβη και μια χρονιά πριν αλλά είχα πιει 4 καφέδες ενώ δε το συνήθιζα. Τις διακοπές των χριστουγέννων στην πόλη μου πάλι ξαφνικά άρχιζα να έχω ταχυκαρδίες και ένοιωθα λες και κάποιος γύριζε έναν διακόπτη μέσα στο σώμα μου. Αυτά κρατούσαν μισή ώρα. Αλλά και σε μπαρ να ήμουν για ποτό είχα 120-130 παλμούς αλλά δεν έδινα σημασία...Σημειωτέον ότι εκείνη την περίοδο ίδρωναν τα χέρια μου στην οδήγηση. Αυτά όπως ήρθαν έτσι και έφυγαν.
Πέρσυ τα Χριστούγεννα λανθασμένα έπαιρνα Τ4 και έπινα και πολύ μαύρο τσάι. Ενα βραδάκι λοιπόν αισθανόμουν μια γενικευμένη δυσφορία. Μετράω παλμούς ξαπλωμένος και τους βρίσκω 95. Ζητάω λίγο νερό από τη γυναίκα μου, ανάβει το φως και μου λέει ότι τα νύχια μου μελάνιασαν...Ενοείται ότι φοβήθηκα τρελά γιατί είμαι και πολύ αρρωστοφοβικός. Με το που σηκώνομαι και ενώ αισθανόμουν πολύ ζέστη ξεκινάει μια ταχυκαρδία πολύ έντονη. Δεν ξέρω παλμούς αλλά περίπου 150. Όχι όμως έντονους. Θεώρησα ότι ήταν από το Τ4. Πήγα και σε καρδιολόγο και δε βρέθηκε κάτι.
Μετά από 1 μήνα όμως.... ξεκινάει μια ταχυκαρδία τουλάχιστον 180 παλμοί και ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ εντονοι. Αφού φοβήθηκα ότι θα πεθάνω. Σημειωτέον ότι δεν μπορούσα να σταθώ όρθιος. Μέσα σε 5 λεπτά ανατάχθηκε από μόνη της. Ξανά σε καρδιολόγο την ίδια μέρα. Τίποτα παθολογικό. Το βράδυ όμως ξανά τα ίδια.... 5-10 λεπτά εντονότατη ταχυκαρδία, ηρεμώ στους 130 παλμούς όταν ήρθε ο γιατρος μετράει πίεση 17,5 με 12. Μελανιασμένα άκρα και νύχια και γρήγορη αναπνοή. Νοσοκομείο, μια νύχτα μέσα και πάλι τίποτα παθολογικό. Πάω στον ξάδερφό μου, καρδιολόγο σε άλλη πόλη, ξανά εξετάσεις τίποτα το παθολογικό. Μέχρι μαγνητική νεφρών και επινεφριδίων έκανα για περίπτωση φαιοχρωμοκυτώματος. Μου πρότεινε να δω ψυχίατρο αφού όμως μου έβαλε Holter για 48 ώρες. Έχεις όμως μου λέει και γενικά ταχυκαρδία και μου έδωσε μισό lobivon κάθε μέρα. Μου κρατάει τους παλμούς χαμηλά εδώ και 4 μήνες ικανοποιητικότατα. Ο ψυχίατρος μου έδωσε xanan 0,25 2 φορές την ημέρα και μέχρι στιγμής πάω πολύ καλά.
Στην αρχή κοιμόμουν στο δωμάτιο του πατέρα μου....Τώρα φεύγω ταξίδι μόνος μου. Μόνο στο εξωτερικό δεν έχω πάει ακόμα.
Το τελευταίο διάστημα (πριν με πιάσουν τα συμπτώματα) όμως πιέστηκα ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ στη δουλειά, στο σπίτι,οικογενειακά προβλήματα, άτομο στην οικογένεια με μανιοκατάθλιψη, συγγενής να μιλάει περί αυτοκτονίας, προστριβές τρελές με πεθερικά, χτίζω σπίτι κτλ.
Τώρα είμαι καλύτερα, θέλω σιγά σιγά να μειώσω το xanax γιατί το lobivon κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του. Ο καρδιολόγος που παρακολουθεί τον πατέρα μου μου είπε: Είσαι καρμπόν. Πετάτε κατεχολαμίνες και πρέπει να παίρνεις b-blocker και ενίοτε κάνα ηρεμιστικό.
Αυτά εν ολίγοις.
Δεδομένου ότι έχω κάποιες ενοχλήσεις με κρύα και ιδρωμένα χέρια, πόνους στο στήθος και σαν μια μικρή παύση στην καρδια 2-3 φορές το μηνα. Κανόνισα για ραντεβού με κορυφαίο καρδιολόγο, έτσι για να μαι σίγουρος, ώστε μετά να μην έχω καμία υπόνοια.
Συμβουλή: Μη μπαίνετε στο ιντερνετ για να διαβάζετε για αρρώστιες, συμπτώματα κτλ. 
Αποκλείστε όλα τα ενδεχόμενα, αξίζει να πληρώσετε, ακολουθήστε υγιεινό τρόπο ζωής, κάνετε τακτικά (όσο προβλέπεται) εξετάσεις και γράψτε τους άλλους στα @@σας.
Δώστε λίγη παραπάνω σημασία στον εαυτό σας.
Αντικαταθλιπτικά ακόμα δεν έχω πάρει, αλλά αν χρειαστεί θα πάρω.
Θα σας ενημερώσω για την πορεία μου σε κάνα μήνα.
Κουράγιο σε όλους.

----------


## linux

Χθες το βράδυ, και γενικά όλο το απόγευμα αισθανόμουν μια δυσφορία. Βγήκα έξω, ήπια 2 μπυρίτσες και έφαγα, αλλά αισθανόμουν ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Στο σπίτι κατά τις 1 η ώρα το βράδυ είχα 100 παλμούς/λεπτό για κάνα 20λεπτό. Τελικά αποφάσισα να πάρω ένα xanax των 0,25 και ηρέμησα μετά από μισή ώρα. Οι παλμοί έπεσαν σταδιακά από100 σε 90 -&gt; 85 -&gt; 80 -&gt;75 και εκεί σταμάτησα να τους μετράω.
Δεν ξέρω αν έπαιξε ρόλο το xanax ή θα ηρεμούσα και από μόνος μου.
Το συναίσθημα ήταν ότι θα μου βγει η ψυχή και πρέπει να ανέβασα και λίγη πίεση γιατί είχα κατακοκκινίσει.
Αυτά, ευτυχώς όλα πήγαν καλά.

----------


## DEMGAL23

geia se olous..eimai 22.5 xronwn kai antimetwpizw problhma me taxukardies klp edw kai 1.5 xrono..ksafnika ena bradu opws eblepa thleorash eniwsa entonh uperentash kai ena aisthima fughs,tromaktiko..shkwnomai panw kai mesa se 5 lepta eixa sunelthei,kai den edwsa shmasia..meta apo 2 mhnes ena apogeuma aisthanomai ksafnika pali to idio sumptwma kai entonh taxukardia,omologw panikoblithika,arxisan na mou mpainoun oi prwtes idees oti exw problhma sthn kardia mou,alla meta to dikaiologhsa kai auto sto oti eixa piei 3-4 redbull apanwta..ekeino to diasthma gia kana 9 mhno epina para polla redbull kathe mera,pollous kafedes kai gurw sta 25-30 tsigara..e kai meta apo ekeino to apogeuma meta apo duo meres ksekinhse to marturio mou,,htan 10 to bradu kai eixa paei sth douleia mou,ergazomoun nuxta,kai ksafnika prin arxisei h douleia opws kathomoun sthn karekla arxizei kai me pianei pali to idio sumptwma mono pou twra den kratiomouna,den hremousa..bghka apo to magazi kai eixa 150 sfugmous,arxisa na pairnw bathies anases na hremhsw alla tpt,oi sfugmoi prepei na eftasan 170 sigoura..me pane sto nosokomeio,kardiografhmata,hremistikes endofbelies kai kapws hremhsa,epesa stous 120 sfugmous kai piesh 185/96,ekatsa 2 wres ekei peripou kai efuga..arxisa na fobamai ustera oti perasa egkefaliko,oti kati eixa kai de to brhkan,arxisa na psaxnomai sto internet na kanw autodiadnwsh,mou egine emmonh ekeino to sumban se tromaktiko shmeio..mexri kai idees oti exw ogko sta epinefridia h sthn upofush,to sundromo cushing h to faioxrwmokuttwma,sobarh upertash kai alla polla..,ekopsa kai to tsigaro kai tous kafedes apo tote,1.5 xrono dld ws twra..gia na mhn polulogw apo tote ews shmera,exw paei stous kaluterous kardiologous se ellada kai se kupro(zousa sthn kupro otan ksekinhse h istoria auth),kai de mou ebriskan tpt..ta panta apo eksetaseis,50 kardiografhmata,2 triplex,test kopwsews,holter piesews 24h,holter ruthmou 24h,aimatologikes,ormonologikes,ta panta sthn kurioleksia..mou exoun stoixhsei panw apo 3000 eurw..kai h apanthsh panta;;...tpt pathologiko agori mou,agxwdhs diataraxh..eixa hdh arxisei na anaptusw fobies peri tou thematos,se shmeio pou aisthanomoun katathlipsi kai agorafobia tromerh,pou exw akomh kai mexri shmera..meta apo 1.5 xrono loipon ektos apo oles autes tis eksetaseis,phga se 2 psuxiatrous kai enan psuxologo(mia fora ston kathena),duskolh apofash giati hmoun prokateilhmenos me tous giatrous autous..de nomizw na me bohthisan se kati ta legomena tous..o teleutaios mou egrapse xanax kai serotax,ta phra kai ta exw mesa sto surtari mou,distazw na ta parw mhpws kai ethistw kai ginw\"xapakias\" kai epishs fobamai kai tis parenergeies pou diabasa..ta sumptwmata pou exw meta apo 1.5 xrono einai,15-20 ektaktosustoles thn hmera,idrwma stis palames mou mazi me uperentash kapoies stigmes,kati san orthostatikh taxukardia(me to pou shkwnomai h kardia mou baraei 130-160 sfugmous,oxi panta omws),anagkh gia bathies anases arketa suxna(kana 3 mhno auto,ekana kai speirometrhsh h poia bghke uperfusiologikh..),kai kapoies fores suxnooouries..ola auta,me xou kanei to teleutaio trimhno na mh bgainw apo to spiti mou,kai olh mera na kathomai ksaplwmenos sto krebati me to laptop sta podia kai na psaxnw \"ti exw\"..pleon fobamai na perpathsw gia na mhn pathw taxukardia,den shkwnomai apotoma logws ths orthostatikhs taxukardias,fobamai na anebainw skales kai anhfores epeidh anebazw 170+ sfugmous,katastash drama dld...sun thn entonh agorafobia,epopleon logos na mhn bgainw eksw,kai otan bgainw upoferw,eimai me 130-140 sfugmous,entono fobo oti tha pathw krisi panikou kai emfragma,olo [email protected]@kies me liga logia,hlithiothtes tou mualou mou..shmera phga pali se kardiologo,ta gnwsta(einai agxwdhs diataraxh),kai mou egrapse inderal twn 40mg gia tis ektaktosustoles pou me talaipwroun to teleutaio diasthma..kai twra loipon eimai sto dillhma,na ksekinhsw thn agwgh me ta xanax kai ta seroxat,h na parw ta inderal;;;;pleon exw mpei sthn telikh eutheia,apofasisa na akolouthisw farmakeutikh agwgh mias kai den uparxei allh lush..to kserw,egrapsa oloklhrh epistolh,alla eixa thn anagkh na ta pw auta se alla atoma pou exoun to idio problhma me emena..perimenw apanthseis sas kai sxolia sas..euxaristw ek twn proterwn kai kouragio se olous..den einai tpt,apla mphkame se lathos trupaki..

----------


## petrakis_87

DEMGAL23 και εγώ έχω τα ίδια ακριβώς συμπτώματα και πάω να τρελαθώ απο την αγωνία μου. Έχω πάει σε ένα σωρό γιατρούς χωρίς να μου βρίσκουν κάτι παθολογικό, το αποτέλεσμα είναι να έχω πέσει σε κατάθλιψη και το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι πως θα απαλλαγώ απο την \"αρρώστια\". Να είναι καλα το inderal παντως, χωρίς αυτό καθε μέρα στα επείγοντα θα ήμουν. Εν τω μεταξύ τελευταία παρατηρω πως μαζι με την αδυναμια και τη γενικη ανορεξία που έχω χτυπάω και κατι 37αρια στο θερμομετρο και δεν ξερω τι να κανω. Αρχιζω και φοβάμαι για τα χειρότερα... το μόνο που με καθισυχάζει λίγο έιναι πως οι καρδιολόγοι επιμένουν πως δεν εχω κάτι παθολογικό αλλα παθαίνω κρίσεις πανικού, ειλικρινά δεν ξερω πως θα το ξεπεράσω, έχω και τους φιλούς μου που είναι μες την ενεργεια και έχω ξενερώσει τελείως που δεν μπορώ να ακολουθήσω ...  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

petraki87 sou esteila u2u

----------


## metalfrau

ti lete??? :Embarrassment:

----------


## sophaki

Παιδιά, αφού έχετε κάνει όλες τις εξετάσεις, πρέπει να αποδεχθείτε την ψυχολογική φύση των συμπτωμάτων...
Για να απαλλαγείτε όμως από αυτά, πρέπει να ψάξετε τι πραγματικά είναι αυτό που σας δημιουργεί το άγχος και τις εσωτερικές συγκρούσεις γιατί τότε μόνο θα μπόρεσετε να απαλλαγείτε πραγματικά...
Να θυμάστε ότι τα φάρμακα μόνο καλύπτουν το πρόβλημα, δεν το λύνουν...
Ανακαλύψτε την πραγματική αιτία του άγχους σας και οπλιστείτε με θάρρος για να κάνετε τις απαραίτητες αλλαγές!!!!

----------


## Mariannaki87

ειναι ψυχολογικο το θεμα.... δεν ειναι κατι κακο αλλα για να προλαβεις μια κατασταση πρεπει να κανεις προληψη
και οταν λεμε να προλαβεις εννοω να μην καταντησεις σαν και μας εδω μεσα....

----------

